# Partage achats in-app



## zags (7 Mars 2022)

Bonjour. 

Sur mon iPhone, avec mon identifiant iCloud, j'ai acheté une application (Weather 4D). 
Dans cette application, j'ai effectué un achat (achat-in app, abonnement annuel météo). 

Ma compagne possède un iPhone et son identifiant iCloud. L'identifiant iCloud de ma compagne fait partie de mon groupe famille iCloud (partage des applications achetées) et ceci a permis à ma compagne de réussi à télécharger gratuitement l'application (payante) que j'ai acheté : ok. 

Par contre ma compagne ne parvient pas à récupérer (à partir de son identifiant iCloud, sur son iphone) l'achat in-app que j'ai fait à partir de mon iPhone (avec mon identifiant). 

Sur les deux iphone, j'ai regardé dans Réglages, iCloud, le partage des datas de l'application (Weather 4D) sont activés. 

Pourriez-vous me dire si c'est possible de partager les achat-in app entre deux identifiants iCloud faisant partie du groupe famille ? (car peut-être je cherche la solution à quelque chose qui n'est pas possible)

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

Bonsoir,

Vous avez bien fait le partage de l'application ?


----------



## zags (7 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Vous avez bien fait le partage de l'application ?


oui


----------

